# Avet mc,penn squall,sha,abu best surf reel



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

What do you guys think is the best surf reel right now..i am looking to try out something new I looked at many reviews and it seems like every reel has some flaw. I was leaning towards the avet mc but I hear the mags are too strong and lacks distance.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

im about to get a squall 15 but i have a few daiwa sealines and they are great just the gear box is a pain sometimes


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I would say depends if you want distance or just reel that you can fish hard.

Distance abu or avet sx mc.... havent thrown a squall yet

But durability and all sha......


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

squall 15 hands down for distance plus fishability pure distance then abu hard fishing avet or sha


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RWalleySA said:


> What do you guys think is the best surf reel right now..i am looking to try out something new I looked at many reviews and it seems like every reel has some flaw. I was leaning towards the avet mc but I hear the mags are too strong and lacks distance.


 Diawa Saltist.. You get the fishability,castability,and durability of the sl and sh diawa,without the gearbox.. 

Avet is a good reel,just tempermental. Abu good reel,and fishable. I'm not a penn fan at all,but the new squalls seem like they are a good reel,lacking line capasity..


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the Abu Blue yonder as a Pompano/Whiting Surf reel. Best distance, no problems casting, sufficient power. However, need more info from you. What will you be using it to fish for? How often will you be fishing it? Is Mag important?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

+1 on the Daiwa Saltist 20H.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

take time and look at the new abu 6500 tourny reel


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

osi do you have a penn squall? i am concerned about quality on that reel since the new penn reels are made in china.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

never been a penn fan .....but the reels are as good as anything out there im sure
the best reel is the one with mojo(catches fish) which cant be bought built or sold
but if a new reel gives u confidence to catch more fish then its already done half the job
not likely to spend time fishing if u dont like ur gear.....new penns are good looking reels for sure....i find it funny that people hate on china made stuff .......did we not say the same thing about japan built stuff 30 years ago..while i dont like it anymore then anyone else it is reality.....not all things from china are junk


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

AL_N_VB said:


> +1 on the Daiwa Saltist 20H.


Must be small hands. Real men fish the 30H!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Avet is a good reel,just tempermental.


Pre dunked, smooth as anything else, post dunked, does not recover well is about all I am seeing/feeling wrong. That and the clicker could be a hair louder.
Care to elaborate DD?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> Must be small hands. Real men fish the 30H!


A lot easier to retrieve , esp at nite, on a narrower spool. I hate having to pick out blow ups on the 30H's. IMHO.. I have a lot better control with my casts with the 20H's.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

drum reel - avet sx mc (i'm a recent convert)
cobia - daiwa saltist 30h

and i agree with AL_N_VB, especially when casting at night, the 20h is a lot easier to control


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

abu 6500 BG ct, next saltist 20H, then a 30H...though i had an issue with the drag star on mine and got it repaired... Getting a squall 15 soon to compare.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Convetional...........525..................Spininng my emblem pros. At least for me right now.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

I plan to fish mono for pomps reds kings trout jacks. Anyone have a avet mc


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

RWalleySA said:


> I plan to fish mono for pomps reds kings trout jacks. Anyone have a avet mc


I have 2 of them. Great reels.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Diawa Saltist.. You get the fishability,castability,and durability of the sl and sh diawa,without the gearbox..
> 
> *Avet is a good reel,just tempermental*. Abu good reel,and fishable. I'm not a penn fan at all,but the new squalls seem like they are a good reel,lacking line capasity..




There is nothing tempermental about the Avet MC....all the flexibility anyone would need for *fishing*, whether you're advanced or a beginner. (Talking only about the magic cast version).


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i threw mine last week for the first time fishing ......on clic 1 it fluffed 2 loops and it was rather windy down at ramp 34.... backed it down to 2 and it was tame as could be throwin 8 or 10......
gonna test it for sure this weekend in the field........very quiet casts


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Pre dunked, smooth as anything else, post dunked, does not recover well is about all I am seeing/feeling wrong. That and the clicker could be a hair louder.
> Care to elaborate DD?


 Am talking the ones that folks have magged themselves.. Two of my freinds have said this,and I take them at their word. Mike Hayes has owned a couple of them for a few yrs now and is ready to switch reels.. He's oleschool to the hilt,it took quite a bit for him to drop his ole red 9000 abu,but for him to switch again,something definatly ain't right.. Chuck aka Skidmark,told me the same last night..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> i threw mine last week for the first time fishing ......on clic 1 it fluffed 2 loops and it was rather windy down at ramp 34.... backed it down to 2 and it was tame as could be throwin 8 or 10......
> gonna test it for sure this weekend in the field........very quiet casts


This is 100% correct. The new Avet MC's are day and night different from the old ones.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

avet sx problems..new vs old

but did they change the bearings? mine didnt last a week of hard fishing...plus the sand..yea sand in the old drag washer aint no good...grinding sound no fun either


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

do they sell better brearings for the avet?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

yep...but for 200 or more dollars..a reel should come with good bearings..my 100 dollar shvs have never had bearing issues


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

RWalleySA said:


> I plan to fish mono for pomps reds kings trout jacks. Anyone have a avet mc


To me your talking different types of fishing here. For Kings you really should have one set up specifically designated for it. For Pomps, trout and slot Reds I'd be using something smaller. For Bull Reds something bigger. Each would have a different lb test line on it. The smaller fish 14lb test. The Kings 20#. Bull Reds, 17-20#.


----------

